# Pain in stump



## calicoder10 (Sep 3, 2015)

How would you code pain in right lower leg stump?  It isn't recent amputation, so would you use-729.5?
Thanks!


----------



## syllingk (Sep 3, 2015)

If you look up late effects, for late pain of amputated stump it says use 997.60


----------



## calicoder10 (Sep 3, 2015)

thank you


----------

